# Spiltng pee into 1 gallon batches



## Twintrades (Mar 27, 2012)

Im wanting to split my pee into 5 different favors. What's the best way to add flavor? Should I take 5 different kinds of Frozen juice concentrate and simmer down to condense the juice to 1 cup? I'm thinking of adding one cup per gallon jug? 

I'd love to hear from others experiences with flavoring. 

Also do I have to clear again after adding the juice? Of corse I'll have the bulk sorbated.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Mar 27, 2012)

I really like my pee flavored with frozen juice concentrate. My best suggestion is to add 2 cans of thawed concentrate to 2 full gallons of dry pee. This will give you 11 full 750 ml bottles. Adding 1 can to 1 gallon will produce 5.5 bottles which is also ok since you can drink the half as "leftovers" or mix flavors together. 

If everything is Sorbated and stable you can add juice concentrate and bottle right away. A lot of the juice concentrates have some sorbate or preservative in them and so does your dry pee. You can put it all back in the carboy and let it sit just to be sure it doesnt stat to ferment again but the frozen juice is very clean and for a back porch drink more than clear enough to bottle straight away. I have found that I can't keep it on the shelf very long anyways!

One warning...bottling one gallon at a time is real brat. You can just use a funnel and fill each bottle then cork it but it gets crazy with more than a couple flavors. Bottling 5 or more gallons of one flavor is just as easy as bottling 1 gallon, but then you don't get to try as many flavors.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 27, 2012)

Naw im going to put mine in beer bottles. Jugs are just to hold with flavor.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 29, 2012)

Im getting closer i was thinking mabey 1/2 a can of concentrate per gallon of pee ? Would that be to much or should i do 1 can per gallon ?

Id like the pee to be nice and clear guess ill just have to make it and see.... If its not clear ill flavor next time and then add smaller batches of sparkaliod to them and let it sit. That might be the ticket. Lol i really dont care but i think it looks better to others if its clear.


----------



## Deezil (Mar 29, 2012)

When i flavored my SP, i used 5 cans per gallons but it was a bit overkill in my opinion. I think theres a sweet-spot, somewhere between 3 & 4 cans, depending on the flavor in question


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 29, 2012)

So your saying about 3 cans per gallon ?? Im thinking about a strawberry , Cranberry, Blue pom, White grape Razz ( unless i can find good razz concentrate) And a reg pee.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 29, 2012)

We like our sweet wines what would be a good target SG ?? I would hate to over sweeten. will the sweetness increase at all as it sits? Or is what i taste what its like?


----------



## Deezil (Mar 29, 2012)

I wouldnt go above 1.010-1.015 unless you really amp the alcohol in the batch up (16-18%)..

I know you'll like the white grape raspberry, that was one of the flavors i did & if it was less concentrates per gallon i'd probably have drank all my SP by now.

I would start at 3 cans / gallon ,yeah. And ask yourself at that point - does it need more flavor, more sweetness, or nothing at all? 

If flavor - another concentrate. 
If sweetness - simple syrup
If nothing - well..... Drink it


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 29, 2012)

OK well as soon as its clear ill have fun with it. Also did you just dump the can's in or did you simmer anything down ?


----------



## Deezil (Mar 29, 2012)

I put the cans in a gallon jug, then racked the clear SP on top of them... Not the 'common sense' way to do it, but i was ready to be drunk at the time.. Common sense would say add a couple, taste it, add more if needed... But i was out of patience that day

The concentrates definitely dont need simmered though


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 30, 2012)

OK sounds good to me. !!


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 30, 2012)

I did one can per half gallon and then racked the SP on top of the unfrozen juice and air locked them. As we were ready to drink them (we are not big drinkers) I removed the air lock and used a screw cap and put them in the fridge.


----------



## Twintrades (Apr 3, 2012)

OK so the blue/pom was a total hit !

After many "sampling" endeavors I managed to get 4 gallons out and did 2 Blueberry/pom & 1 Cranberry & 1 Bacardi strawberry. 

I have some more ill get out soon but im letting the lees settle back down.

The Blue pom Only took 2 can's And no add sugar

The Bacardi straw took 3 cans and about 1 cup of sugar.... ? Whatever i like it only it has a lot of peices of berry in it. so its more like an arbor mist look 

The cran I only had 2 cans and it needs one more to get the flavor i want. I dont think ill have to add any sugar to that one. 

Next time around ill skip the straw and do something else.... All in all flavors add so much to it ! Now i have permisson to make as much as i want. As long as theres Blue pom for the SWMBO !


----------

